# Can not access facebook



## luvu4eva (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I cant access facebook site at all, im using Window Vista and IE7. When i click the link and the "Address not Found" page appears.Facebook is the only website that i cant access. Can you plz help me to solve this problem.
Thank you.


----------



## xhibition (Jul 16, 2009)

i gave this advice too someone who had similar trouble a few days ago. I would turn off your firewall but that may be a bad idea because it can open up your computer too viruses and other things. but if your addicted too facebook that would be the first thing i would try


----------



## 729Nur (Jul 23, 2009)

It's not smart to risk the health of your computer by disabling the firewall ... ever. Clean up your cache and browsing history, reload your browser and try again. If that does not work give it a little time AND if that does not work change browsers from IE to Firefox. It's faster, safer and more reliable anyways.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Do you have trouble accessing other websites?

Does this happen every time?

Try pinging facebook.com

Start > Run > type cmd and then press Enter.
type: ping facebook.com

Tell us what it says. .


--
Brie
pingbrie.com


----------



## xhibition (Jul 16, 2009)

729Nur said:


> It's not smart to risk the health of your computer by disabling the firewall ... ever.


yeah i know thats why i said it in my post earlier


----------

